
Toynbee tiles - aaronbrethorst
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Toynbee_tiles
======
miah_
I found the documentary about these tiles to be pretty interesting as well:
"Resurrect Dead: The Mystery of the Toynbee Tiles"

